# problema installazione amule

## die-hard

ecco il messaggio di errore al momento dell'emerge amule

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc7 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-1.2.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-1.2.8

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-2.0.0rc7.tar.bz2

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk-2.4-config not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtkd-2.4-config not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

```

ho gia provato ad emergere wxGTK con il flag wxgtk1 ma nulla.

----------

## skakz

molto probabilmente hai reinstallato qualche versione superiore con la flag wxgtk1, prova:

```

USE="wxgtk1" emerge -pv =x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2

```

però perchè non usare le gtk2?

ti riporto questo post su come installare amule-2.0.0 e gtk2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-268758.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso wxGTK con gtk1 ma ho solamente tolto la USE gtk2

```
# emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2  -debug -gtk2 -no_wxgtk1 -odbc +opengl -unicode
```

----------

## koma

ricordo cmq che è sucita l'ebuild 2.0

----------

## Dece

 *die-hard wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule
> 
> ...

 

io ho (ancora per qualche minuto  :Very Happy:  ) la stessa versione di amule, e in particolare:

```
 emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2  -debug +gtk2 -no_wxgtk1 -odbc +opengl +unicode 5,255 kB 
```

non è che per caso hai attivata la flag "no_wxgtk1"? se si disabilitala

ps è meglio che non usi ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, usa il file package.keywords:

```
echo "net-p2p/amule ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

spero di essere stato di aiuto  :Wink:  ...  ciao!

----------

## khris81

```
bash-2.05b# emerge amule

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc7 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-1.2.8.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-2.0.0_rc6.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc5

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc6

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-2.0.0_rc7

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-1.2.8

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-2.0.0rc7.tar.bz2

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtk-2.4-config not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/bin/wxgtkd-2.4-config not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE
```

ho provato a mettere wxgtk1 wxGTK nelle mie use ma mi dice sempre la stessa cosa!!!

Edit gutter: Per favore usiamo i bbcode

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ragazzi facciamo una ricerca prima di postare. 

Post di khris81 mergiato in questo thread

----------

## unz

usate questo ebuild -> http://www.romastyle.info/3sh/amule-2.0.0.ebuild se siete utenti fastweb

----------

## *ferris*

Alla fine siete riusciti a risolvere il problema?

Anche a me dà lo stesso errore, ho provato a seguire anche la guida postata da darkdude (che mi sembra sia tratta da gentoo-wiki) ma niente da fare...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

